# Three Things Thread



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, so I'm sure things like this have been done to death on here. But I found this one on one of my other forum websites and thought it was fun!

You just copy and paste mine into a new post and put your answers in! It's fun and we can all get to know each other more! I know I would like to cause I'm still pretty new here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Sara
2. Nelly
3. Jeannie

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. SxyChiliChick
2. NelyanaPhonexia
3. ArchShark

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. abs
3. teeth

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. butt
2. hips
3. fingernails

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. German
2. Irish
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. failure
2. loosing my artistic talent
3. captivity

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. music
2. lipgloss
3. iPod

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. black flip flops
2. blue shorts
3. DG sunglasses (not wearing inside, they are on top of my head)

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

My music taste is ALWAYS changing but right now…
1. Nine Inch Nails
2. Radiohead
3. The Red Hot Chili Peppers

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. The Frail - NIN
2. Snow - RHCP
3. I'm Yours - Jason Mraz 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. getting married!
2. moving out of the country
3. running a WHOLE marathon BY MYSELF

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

Since I’m not looking for a real relationship right now…
1. honesty
2. commitment
3. love and fun (i couldnt choose between the two!)

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I’ve met Hugh Jackman.
2. I personally know the man who invented the floppy magnet
3. I love cheese

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. pretty green eyes
2. athletic men are always nice! plus laziness is a turn off
3. Someone who doesn’t take themselves too seriously


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. drawing/art history
2. dancing/singing
3. makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. work out
2. go surfing
3. leave work and sleep

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. art history writer (blogging for art history mags!) 
2. Museum Curator/Director
3. changing fields to something in sports/exercise training

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. the UK
2. New Zealand/Australia
3. Japan

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Kathryn or Grayson
2. Vivianne or Seamus
3. Taryn or Trynt
I don't want kids so, these are all names that I just thought were cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. I would love to go into space
2. if I wasn't getting married I would love to have a romance with someone famous...like a rock star! 
3. write a famous book or curate a famous art show

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I like skirts/dresses
2. I like the color pink, especially in lipgloss
3. I excited about getting married!!!

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I don't mind getting dirty while playing football or any other sport
2. I love cars and like driving fast ones - if I had time to race I would.
3. I like shooting guns and hunting

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Trent Reznor
2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers
3. Christian Bale

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in grade school
2. loved riding my bike
3. found out that I was severely allergic to penicillin


10 Years Ago, I:
1. started wearing makeup!
2. started my 'career' as an artist
3. started surfing


5 Years Ago, I:
1. graduated from high school
2. had a boyfriend from Australia who lived in Mexico! that was crazy....
3. was a Vegetarian for health reasons. 


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was in a relationship with my now fiancé
2. was working at a library
3. changed my major to art history from architecture history


1 Year Ago, I:
1. herniated discs in my back while swing dancing
2. found out I can't take steroids and am allergic to codeine
3. got engaged!


This Year, I:
1. am graduating from college (after I finish my thesis)
2. am getting married
3. am moving, getting a new job and starting graduate school


Yesterday, I:
1. helped a friend move from her apartment into her new house
2. made white chocolate chip cookies
3. ran five miles


Today, I:
1. Am at work until 4:30
2. am getting my car back from the shop!
3. going shopping for new eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hope this wasn't too terribly long. I just thought it was a lot of fun to read and share with other people on here. You can cut out things that you don't like. don't worry it wont hurt my feelings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe this was just so fun for me to read about other people because I have stalker tendencies?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k!


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

Gotd*mn that was long, girl!  I cut out some parts in the interest of keeping it concise:


THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. I'm tall.
2. I'm lean.
3. My hair.


THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Air
2. Food
3. Toilet

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. My black business suit
2. Metal Spiked Stilettos
3. Red lacquer lipstick


YESTERDAY, I:
1. Drank too much warm sake wine with my sashimi for dinner.
2. Enjoyed some afternoon delights with my husband. 
3. Filed a quarterly business tax return.


TODAY, I:
1. Am going to go to the County Fair this evening.
2. May have another round of "afternoon delight".
3. Hung new artwork in my office.


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, mine will be really short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Mocha
2. Mocha
3. Mocha
(I don't have a nickname and hate it when people try to call me other than my name.)

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. My hands.
2. My butt.
3. My boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Mascara
2. Laptop
3. iPod

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. The Isley Brothers
2. The Black Keys
3. NIN

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Reading.
2. Cooking.
3. Reading manga.

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Spain
2. Hawaii
3. Go back to Japan

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Learn to scuba dive.
2. Finish my tattoo.
3. Go back to dancing Flamenco.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Jon Seda
2. Junior Seau
3. Seth Rogen, oddly


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Vietnamese
2. Vietnamese
3. Vietnamese

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. loosing someone that I love
2. scarry movies
3. weirdos

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. laptop
2. food and water
3. the bathroom

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. red heels
2. purple cardigan
3. pink watch

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. moving in with my bf
2. getting into a PhD program
3. doing an artistic look

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. leave work and lay in bed watching TV
2. eat my mom's food
3. kiss my bf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. college professor in Econ/Finance
2. financial analyst
3. housewife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. South France/ Italy
2. the Bahamas
3. South East Asia

5 Years Ago, I:
1. struggled in my English class
2. had a lot more friends than I do now
3. tried to figure out the whole makeup thing


3 Years Ago, I:
1. met my current bf
2. didn't know how to cook
3. went abroad for the very first time by myself

1 Year Ago, I:
1. got excited about a semester in Belgium
2. just got back from Mexico
3. had a miserable summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This Year, I:
1. am graduating from college (hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2. either going to grad school, getting a job, or staying unemployed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. spend at least a month with my bf

Yesterday, I:
1. bought some new makeup
2. was happy because the boss didn't come in
3. watched So you think you can dance


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 1, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Skylar
2. Sky
3. Mommy 

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. Skylarv217
2. Princess0939
3. Tntech103

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. hair
3. nails

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. thighs
2. tummy
3. Skin tone 

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Cherokee
2. Irish
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. failure
2. being alone
3. heartbreak

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Hugs and kisses from my boys
2. Specktra
3. phone call to my grandmother

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Sweats 
2. Hair clip 
3. black shirt 

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

My music taste is ALWAYS changing but right now…
1. three doors down 
2. Dave Barnes 
3. Casting Crowns

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. How to Save a Life - the fray 
2. Close your eyes - Dave Barnes 
3. Unwritten - Natasha Beddingfield 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Moving 
2. Finishing school 
3. Losing weight

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

Since I’m not looking for a real relationship right now…
1. honesty
2. commitment
3. love 

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I want 5 kids
2. I love eyeliner so much I have it tattooed on 
3. I'm 5'8

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Bright Blue eyes 
2. Nice shoulders
3. Caring 

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. reading
2. Crafts
3. makeup 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. work out
2. Clean
3. take a shower 

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. History Teacher
2. Homemaker/ Military wife 
3. Author 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Hawaii
2. Ireland
3. Scottland

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Kadence & Kaden ( My sons name)
2. Kallie & Greyson 
3.  Kyla &  ?



THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Teach My Kids Values
2. Become the best person possible  
3. Love my family with all I have

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I like skirts/dresses
2. I love make up 
3. I love being a Mommy 

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I don't mind getting dirty 
2. I love 4 wheeling  & Rock climbing & Hiking 
3. I like shooting guns and can't wait to get my permit in.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Channing Tatum ( expecialy since he is gonna be in "Dear John"
2. Shia Labeouf ( since even stevens lol)
3. Patrick Dempsey 

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in grade school
2. loved riding my bike
3.  Extremely happy 


10 Years Ago, I:
1. started a new school
2. started my first relationship /fell in love
3. started wearing make up 


5 Years Ago, I:
1. went to London 
2. Had a Terrible Boyfriend
3. Had really low self esteem 

3 Years Ago, I:
1. Was the happiest with a man i had ever been 
2. was working for arch Chemicals taking international calls 
3. Pregnant 


1 Year Ago, I:
1. Living in a different place 
2.Going to community college 
3. Fell in love even more


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

Woo!  This is long but here goes!

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Katie
2. Kate
3. Kay Kay

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. cougarchick_91280
2. kec612
3. coachkitten

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. teeth
2. nose
3. skin

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. stomach
2. ??
3. ??

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. English
2. Norwegian
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Not being content
2. extreme change
3. losing loved ones

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. makeup
2. purse
3. music

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. running shoes
2. jeans
3. sweatshirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Foo Fighters
2. 311
3. Mariah Carey

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. "Girls Around the World" Lloyd f. Lil Wayne
2. "Ain't Nobody" Chaka Kahn
3. "You got me floating" Jimi Hendrix

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Traveling to Australia
2. Get a house
3. ??

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. Space
2. Humor
3. Honesty

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I love MAC makeup
2. My mom was Miss America
3. I love Mexican Food

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Muscular legs
2. Nice hair
3. Humor

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Writing
2. Movies
3. Makeup

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Take a nap w/ my cat
2. Buy all of the starflash shadows
3. go on a vacation

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. I am happy with the career that I have
2. 
3. 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Spain
2. Australia
3. London

THREE KID'S NAMES

1. Rylan
2. Lily
3. James


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Meet Mariah Carey
2. Go to NY Fashion Week
3. Go to the Superbowl

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love Makeup
2. I love girly colors like pink and fuschia
3. I love shoes

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I love football!  Go Seahawks
2. I need lots of space in a relationship
3. I prefer a good beer over wine or hard alcohol

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Paul Walker
2. Ryan Reynolds
3. Nick Hexum

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:
1. In Jr High School
2. Loved stretch pants and flannels
3. our family got our first dog Snicker a golden

10 Years Ago, I:
1. was starting my senior year
2. dating my first love
3. got my first car

5 Years Ago, I:
1. graduated from college
2. Went to Spain
3. moved on my own

3 Years Ago, I:
1. Was not in the best place health wise
2. Finally got the job of my dreams
3. Got my kitty Coach

1 Year Ago, I:
1. Got a promotion at work
2. watched my sister get married
3. Lost my beloved golden Snicker


This Year, I:
1. Going back to school get get my graduate degree
2. am saving to get a house of my own
3. will turn 28

Yesterday, I:
1. went to work
2. bought some MAC eye shadows
3. cleaned


Today, I:
1. went to work
2. baby sat our new pup
3. went to the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 1, 2008)

waiting while my BF bbqs us dinner, so i thought i'd do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Nina
2. ninchik
3. ninochtka

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. amourxinfinity
2. inhalingthrills
3. ninochtka

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. hair
3. butt haha

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. arms
2. legs
3. lipsss

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Russian
2. Irish
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. public speaking
2. insects
3. failure

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. lip balm
2. moisturizer 
3. cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. purple girly boxers
2. grey vs Pink tank
3. nailpolish? lol

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. death cab
2. coldplay
3. madonna!

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. penelope - pinback
2. fix you - coldplay
3. i will possess your heart - death cab

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. getting a job again!
2. graduating from school yay!
3. taking my GRE/ getting into a good grad school

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

the things i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. passion
2. friendship
3. laughter

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I sleepwalk
2. I have four brothers & two sisters
3. I love to cook

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. confidence!
2. intelligence
3. sense of humor


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. reading/writing
2. dancing
3. makeup

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. eat! i'm starving!
2. go shopping (need $$)
3. finish the twilight series!!!

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. editor for a publishing company
2. copy editor (more general)
3. librarian 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Hawaii
2. Australia
3. Europe!

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Sasha (girl)
2. Alex or Alec (after my dad)
3. .... i dunno, i need more years to think about this lol


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. get married
2. have kids
3. get into my perfect career

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I like all things little
2. I scream if I see a bug
3. I loove to snuggle 


THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. ....
2....
3. .....

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Gerard Butler
2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers
3. Angelina Jolie / Natalie Portman / Miranda Kerr

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was living in europe
2. loved playing with my barbies
3. loved to play outdoors


10 Years Ago, I:
1. started shaving my legs lol 
2. cut off all my long blonde hair & dyed it red
3. started using mascara


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was a senior in highschool
2. was just getting into MAC
3. moved out of my house 


3 Years Ago, I:
1. had been dating my current bf for a year
2. was going to CC & working at a mortgage company
3. went to Miami & WMC for the 1st time


1 Year Ago, I:
1. started at UC berkeley
2. was a psych major (english major now)
3. wanted to be a sleep therapist


This Year, I:
1. am going to be a senior
2. quit drinking 
3. need to make some serious decisions!


Yesterday, I:
1. went out to dinner with my bf
2. mailed about 15 packages
3. slept in till noon


Today, I:
1. Am being lazy with my baby
2. am wearing no makeup! yay my skin gets a break!
3. will finish reading new moon (ii hope!)


wow that was long lol!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Rebecca
2. Becky
3. Bex

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. BexLvzDaz
2. Princess Becky
3. Becky loves Darren forever

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. hair
3. teeth

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. legs
2. skin
3. stomach

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. English
2. Irish
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. death
2. snakes and big spiders
3. sick paedophiles

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. computer
2. music
3. phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. pjs
2. playboy dressing gown
3. hair bobble

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS
1. cassie
2. pussycat dolls
3. lil wayne

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS
i have way too many!

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. go on holiday again
2. try and save up money for once
3. start goin go the gym again

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP
1. honesty
2. trust
3. love and humour

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. i have blue eyes
2. i love anything playboy
3. i have a job

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. good hygiene
2. wears nice clothes
3. good sence of humour


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. makeup
2. travelling
3. keeping fit

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. work out (just ate a few bags of crisps erghh haha)
2. get my god damn car
3. get a nicer tan

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. glamour model
2. makeup artist
3. a housewife? lol

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Dubai
2. New York
3. Mexico

THREE KID'S NAMES

havent thought about this yet...


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. become successful
2. have kids
3. get married

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. i love pink and playboy stuff
2. i love shoes and handbags
3. i love hello kitty and makeup (ofcourse!)

THREE CELEB CRUSHES
no idea lol

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. would have been 3 years old
2. was playing with toys and barbies etc.
3. in nursey


10 Years Ago, I:
1. was 8 years old
2. was in school
3. didn't wear makeup


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was in secondary school
2. learning french
3. started wearing makeup


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was with my ex
2. had movie nights with friends
3. was obsessed with fake tan


1 Year Ago, I:
1. was 17
2. just came back from the caribbean with my boyfriend
3. did my first fotd/tutorial on here


This Year, I:
1. went to tenerife with my baby
2. will get a job
3. will get a car


Yesterday, I:
1. came online
2. slept at my boyfriends house
3. watched a movie


Today, I:
1. came home from my boyfriends
2. walked home in the pouring rain!
3. worked out


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't do all of them.

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Kensie
2. Okensama
3. Kenz

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. legs
3. boobs

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1.tummy
2. nose (sometimes)
3. teeth

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. African-American
2. Irish
3. Isreali

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. death
2. going to college
3. elevators

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. blue t-shirt
2. pink sweatpants
3. head band

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1.trust
2. laughter
3. romance

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. warm, inviting eyes
2. sense of humor
3. height (tall dudes)

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. photography
2. cooking
3. makeup (duh)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. makeup artist
2. film producer
3. cosmetic/ reconstructive surgeon

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. fall in love
2. conquer fear of roller coasters
3. own a lot of MAC

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. wear makeup
2. gossip
3. talk about boys

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. dirty sense of humor
2. open about sex.
3. I enjoy playing sports.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 2, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. B (my fave)
2. Britt
3. Brittni

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Bohemian
2. German
3. Macedonian

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Not losing weight (I've never had weight to lose before, ok!)
2. Losing my "enjoy life every day to the fullest" attitude
3. Never having a guy truly love me. (A fortune teller once told my friend that she would never be loved and ever since I will never consider going to one! LOL)

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Brush teeth
2. Makeup
3. Cuddle with my kitty

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. New workout classes
2. More makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Dance classes - hip hop & contemporary

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I've never lied before.
2. I LOVE writing.
3. A day in the life of me includes dancing, singing, and other dramatics around my living room.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Big, muscley arms to hold me tight in =)
2. Nice teeth are a must!
3. Someone who makes it effortless to be around and have a good time with


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Makeup
2. Web/Graphic Design
3. Crafts

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Work out
2. Drink a strawberry daquari
3. DANCE CLASSES. PRONTO!

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Personal Fitness Trainer
2. Small business owner
3. a MUSE haha

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Austrailia
2. The rainforest - Brazil
3. Ireland

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Britain (girl) or Redding (boy)
2. Olivia or ??
3. ?? I'M PICKY AND LIKE UNIQUE, BUT NOT OUT THERE NAMES lol

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Marry
2. Make my mother into a grandmother =)
3. Create something amazing as in published work, graphic arts, business, anything of that nature

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. Favorite colors are pink & now purple.
2. I collect makeup
3. I giggle a lot

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I have a desire to "get dirty" sometimes and rough house, play in the mud, whatever, etc.
2. I have a good filter; in-one-ear-out-the-other
3. I like weight training


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

I shortened mine as well to the parts I liked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:
1. Brittney
2. Britt
3. B

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. Eyes
2. Smile
3. Nose

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. Boobs
2. Hips
3. Thighs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE
1. German
2. Dutch
3. French

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS
1. Makeup
2. Cell phone
3. VISA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW
1. Eat
2. Haul on MAC's website
3. Put on my PJs

PART TWO!
15 Years Ago, I:
1. Was in 1st grade
2. Broke my tailbone on my new rollerskates.
3. Lost a lot of teeth!

5 Years Ago, I:
1. Was a junior in high school
2. Was struggling with my SATs
3. Was a lot skinnier than Iam now!

3 Years Ago, I:
1. Stopped snorting cocaine. I've been clean for almost 3 years!
2. Was a very confused individual
3. Was a very dark brunette.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 2, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Rebecca
2. Bex
3. .......?

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. Mixedbabyygirrl7
2. exoticamami69
3. giveurfatherahug07

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. feet
2. hair (sometimes)
3. lips

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. boobs
3. arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Irish
2. Black
3. Native American

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Bugs
2. Death
3. Failing

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Coffee
2. Makeup
3. Cell phone

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. tank top
2. boxers
3. socks

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Mariah Carey
2. Lil Wayne
3. ....cant think LOL

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. The Roof-Mariah carey
2. Mr. Jones-Counting Crows
3. Sweet Lady-Tyrese

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. being a stylist
2. having a license
3. maybe getting an apartment

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP
1. honesty
2. commitment
3. freedom

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I was born in Virginia
2. I am a virgin
3. I'm allergic to everything

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Heighth (LOL)
2. medium brown to dark skin
3. genuine-ness

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. makeup
2. used to read a lot
3. just hangin out with friends I guess

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. eat
2. have sex
3. go to sleep

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. makeup artist
2. hair stylist
3. makeup artist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. hawaii
2. jamaica
3. italy

THREE KID'S NAMES

1. mariah
2. malik
3.  yvette


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. become a makeup artist
2. have a family
3. meet someone famous

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. love makeup
2. takes me forever to get ready
3. I think im confusing

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I love sex....a lot of it and all the time, and rough
2. I love cars and racing...not personally but being in the car
3. I like to smell like a man sometimes lol

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Lil Wayne
2. Jamie Foxx
3. Nicole Scherzinger/Ashanti

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was 4
2. lived in Virginia
3. was probably a brat

10 Years Ago, I:
1. had lice
2. think I had appendicitis around that time
3. liked school


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was getting into trouble
2. hated school a LOT
3. lost most of my hair

3 Years Ago, I:
1. lost my virginity
2. had fun at school
3. threw up in school, on Halloween


1 Year Ago, I:
1. got my first tattoo
2. had a boyfriend
3. cried a lot


This Year, I:
1. am single
2. am looking for new jobs
3. learned a lot about myself


Yesterday, I:
1. Worked
2. got online
3. got upset at work

Today, I:
1. went to work and had fun
2. dyed my hair
3. went out with a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wow, my lifes pretty boring LOL


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:
1. Katie

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD
1. madametrista
2. misskisskiki
3. lapapillionjaune

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
N/A

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. Legs
2. Face
3. Stomach

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE
1. Canadian
2. Native American
3. German/French

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU
1. Death
2. Heights
3. Most dogs

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS
1. MAKEUP!
2. Bus pass
3. An Escada perfume

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW
1. Pink shirt
2. Black Soffes with white piping
3. My diamond studs.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS
1. Indochine
2. No Doubt
3. Britney Spears

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS
1. Les Citadelles-Indochine
2. Monte Cristo (Indo Live version)-Indochine
3. The Kids Aren't Alright-The Offspring

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS
1. Being in a relationship.
2. Getting a second (or new) job.
3. Going out of town for a night or two.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP
1. Companionship-because I hate being alone.
2. Commitment/loyalty.
3. Spirituality-I would prefer to date somebody who at least believes in God, better yet somebody who is churchgoing.

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE
1. I do not wear my birthstone.
2. I love roses.
3. I am a sucker for animals, particularly small dogs.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU
1. Somebody who is the same height as me.
2. Somebody who can put up with my wild mood swings.
3. Somebody who does not make me feel worthless for being undateable.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES
1. Makeup
2. Shopping
3. Politics

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW
1. Sleep
2. Shop
3. Just be with people.

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING
1. Makeup artist
2. Retail manager
3. Visual merchandiser

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION
1. Croatia
2. Brazil
3. Thailand

THREE KID'S NAMES
N/A, I won't be having kids.

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE
1. Get married.
2. Visit all the countries that I can.
3. Become famous for something.

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL
1. I am addicted to anything pink, glittery, or rhinestoned.
2. I hate scary movies.
3. I wanted to be a cheerleader.

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY
1. I LOVE baseball.
2. I am a slob.
3. I would rather watch an action movie than a soppy, romantic one.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES
N/A

PART TWO!
15 Years Ago, I:
1. Was going into kindergarden.
2. Couldn't be without my mum.
3. Started exhibiting packrat tendencies.

10 Years Ago, I:
1. Dealt with nasty stomach problems.
2. Was a huge baseball fanatic.
3. Wanted to burn all my Barbies...but would secretly have a dollhouse in my bathroom.

5 Years Ago, I:
1. Was going to be a sophomore in high school.
2. Was at my highest weight ever.
3. Was at cat shows many weekends because we were showing. 

3 Years Ago, I:
1. Wanted nothing to do with a former best friend of mine.
2. Became a Thespian.
3. Had to do summer school due to failing BOTH semesters of US History, which you have to pass in order to graduate high school.

1 Year Ago, I:
1. Developed a huge addiction to VS.
2. Really started bussing it everywhere.
3. Finally conned a guy into kissing unappealing ol' me.

This Year, I:
1. Will hopefully be getting more opportunities at work.
2. Am able to fit into a size 7/8 jean in most places!!!
3. Got my nose pierced.

Yesterday, I:
1. Got my brows waxed.
2. Went downtown.
3. Worked, like always.

Today, I:
1. Have to work at 6
2. Have to try and convince my manager to let me leave early, because of an hour-long wait for the bus.
3. Might be gardening with the 'rents.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 2, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Jessica
2. Jess
3. J.J.

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. anjelik_dreamin
2. starla_26
3. galaxy_gal_26

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. lips
2. waist
3. eyes

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. thighs
2. boobs (or there lack of)
3. skin

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Slovak
2. English
3. Welsh

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. being unhappy for the rest of my life/failure
2. losing my family
3. death

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. makeup (duh)
2. phone
3. a mirror

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. black stockings
2. crystal jewellery
3. a red mini skirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

I like random songs by different people, often one hit wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. OMG- If you leave (of all time)
2. can't think if anything
3. no idea. 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. learning to relax
2. freedom
3. getting good scores at uni

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. trust
2. support
3. love and adoration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I've never been out of Australia.
2. I collect care bears and have 40.
3. I'm related to Barack Obama (I'm so lame)

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. a caring personality
2. a sense of humour
3. a general sexy aura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. wikipedia-ing
2. makeup!
3. tv. I need to get out more.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. go out with my friends and bf and have fun 
2. have my homework do itself
3. be on summer holidays

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. archaeologist
2. Museum Curator
3. something in commerce (snore)

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Japan
2. The amazon
3. Greece

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Sapphira (girl) or Evan (boy)
2. Echo (girl) or ....
3. dunno

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Get married
2. have kids 
3. become successful

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love getting pretty
2. I love clothes
3. I'm a total dreamer

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I, in general, prefer hanging out with boys
2. I like playing video games (though not alone)
3. I like (in the right clothes/circumstances) getting messy/dirty

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Christian Bale
2. Tom Welling
3. Colin Firth and Hugh Grant (I can't choose!)

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. 3 years old
2. Looked like an alien
3. was learning the alphabet


10 Years Ago, I:
1. did choir and played the flute
2. had lots of friends
3. had more confidence


5 Years Ago, I:
1. hating high school 
2. was being bullied
3. eventually met my best friends


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was totally crushing on random hotties
2. was failing in love with the classics
3. thought I was so damn cool


1 Year Ago, I:
1. started university
2. realised I'm REALLY bad at making friends
3. officially became a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This Year, I:
1. failing commerce
2. trying to bring back my self confidence/belief that I can do it.
3. still suffering depression


Yesterday, I:
1. watched sexy colin firth movies
2. celebrated my dad's bday
3. had a fight with my bf


Today, I:
1. Am procrastinating
2. happy I, for the first time in ages, went all out with my makeup
3. about to go out to dinner with my family


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:
1. kim.
2. kimmy.
3. kimbo.

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD
1. kimmy.
2. keozzi.
3. itshopeless.

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. eyes.
2. eyelashes.
3. arms.

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. forehead.
2. crooked ears.
3. fat baby toes.

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE
1. irish.
2. irish.
3. native american.

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU
1. fire!
2. paper wasps.
3. assorted hornets.

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS
1. perfume.
2. burt's bees lip wax.
3. iced tea.

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW
1. black chuck taylor converse high tops.
2. navy levis 518s.
3. black spaghetti strap.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS
1. alanis morissette.
2. def leppard.
3. motley crue.
(there are oh so many more...)

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS
1. rosenrot by rammstein.
2. californication by the red hot chili peppers.
3. rappunzel by megaherz. 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS
1. letting my eyebrows grow out haha.
2. not wearing any makeup and being comfortable that way.
3. running alot.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP
1. honesty.
2. fun...happy times rule!
3. something that lasts.

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE
1. hot pink is my favourite colour ever.
2. i love mexican food.
3. i love italian food.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU
1. clean, white teeth.
2. muscle and tone. i don't like scrawn a whole lot.
3. well (but not TOO well) groomed eyebrows.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES
1. makeup!
2. photography.
3. writing.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW
1. go work out.
2. go get some sushi.
3. go to work (haha, for real.)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING
1. law.
2. law.
3. law.

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION
1. the motherland, ireland.
2. the homecountry, ireland. (can you tell where i really want to go someday?)
3. new york.

THREE KID'S NAMES
1. aideen
2. arielle
3. adelle

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE
1. go to ireland with my sister.
2. save someone's life. 
3. be on television haha...for something good, though!

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL
1. i love the colour pink.
2. i like looking at purses.
3. i scope out boys alot haha.

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY
1. i like working out and boasting about my progress without a lick of shame.
2. i like big giant trucks.
3. i say alot of bad words all the time, even when they're completely unnecessary.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES
1. till lindemann.
2. gerard butler.
3. megan fox mm.

PART TWO!
15 Years Ago, I:
1. was just a little tyke.
2. had a cat that i still have right now.
3. wanted another cat, which i have now.

10 Years Ago, I:
1. carried my boy cat around like a baby everywhere i went.
2. wanted to be an olympic gymnast.
3. didn't sleep alot.

5 Years Ago, I:
1. was in the high school and was not a fan.
2. shined my shoes and ironed my uniform all the time.
3. liked a really weird boy. 

3 Years Ago, I:
1. was dating a scumfuck.
2. swore i would marry said "man."
3. washed my car alot.

1 Year Ago, I:
1. found my place.
2. chose my career and started working on it.
3. learned a hell of a lot about the real world.

This Year, I:
1. have made a lot of progress towards my goal.
2. have met some wonderful people.
3. want to get my own place.

Yesterday, I:
1. worked out alot.
2. let the mac ma put wayyy too much merrily blush on me.
3. took my acrylics off.

Today, I:
1. played with my makeups.
2. am driving my dad's truck because my car needs new tires.
3. am lazin' around until sushi time tonight.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 10, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. megan
2. megtini
3. meg baby

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. babyfauxblondie
2. chanelbronze
3. mbabyy11

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. hair
3. smile

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. i'm
2. just
3. indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. public speaking
2. being alone with people i don't know
3. being stuck in a crowd

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. eyeliner
2. rosebud salve
3. itouch

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. madras shorts
2. one of my guy friend's shirt
3. a friendship bracelet my little cousin made for me

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. pussycat dolls
2. metro station
3. frank sinatra

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. la vie en rose - louis armstrong
2. that's what you get - paramore
3. claire de lune - debussy


THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. honesty
2. playfulness
3. genuine love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. i haven't had a real conversation with my sister since i was 10. 
2. my grandfather was an artist.
3. i love barbeque.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. muscular arms.
2. friendliness. 
3. puppydog eyes.

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. listening to music
2. reading/drawing
3. making cocktails

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. go to sleep
2. have something to drink
3. finish my twilight books

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. plastic surgeon 
2. neurosurgeon
3. that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. australia
2. barcelona
3. greece

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. mallory or jagger
2. guin or jacob
3. isabella or davis

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. be the founder of a new charity.
2. write a book of memoirs.
3. take my parents to some place in the world they've never seen.

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. hotpink is my favorite color.
2. make-up anyone?
3. i love romance.

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. i'm pretty muscular.
2. i love getting down and dirty.
3. i'm the biggest sports fan out of all my girlfriends.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. taylor lautner
2. cam gigandet
3. sean faris


----------



## revinn (Aug 10, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Sammi
2. Samantha
3. Sizzle Jizzle

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. - - sammi
2. revinn
3. revansavaar

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Lips
2. Hands
3. Chin

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Nose
2. Hips/Thighs
3. Arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Scottish 
2. Irish
3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Caterpillars!!
2. Commitment
3. Being hated

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Books
2. Music 
3. Water

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. School Tee
2. Navy Sweats
3. Green underwear (just woke up, so I’m not really wearing much)

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Death from Above 1979
2. Radiohead
3. Queens of the Stone Age

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. 3’s & 7’s - QOTSA
2. Dead Womb - DFA1979
3. Creep - Radiohead

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. University!
2. Living on my own, eep!
3. Coming out of my shell and trusting people again.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. Serious chemistry.
2. Similar interests and goals.
3. Independence.

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I’ve never eaten a hamburger.
2. I cry when I see road kill.
3. I hate movies.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Ambition.
2. Intelligence!! And the ability to be articulate.
3. Strong opinions and passion.


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Writing.
2. The gym.
3. Makeup

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Go to the gym.
2. Shop.
3. Go back to sleep.

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Public Relations
2. Event Planner
3. Author

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Ireland/Scotland
2. Thailand
3. Greece

THREE KID'S NAMES

Boy / Girl

1. Dominic / Ashton
2. Christian / Islay
3. Declan / Shiloh


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Get published.
2. See the world.
3. Leave my mark.

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love to shop.
2. I love makeup (duh).
3. I lovvvvve perfume.

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I’m open and a little crude about sex.
2. I have commitment issues.
3. I like video games.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Colin Farrell
2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers
3. Cillian Murphy

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. Was three years old.
2. Could already read to myself.
3. Wanted to be a palaeontologist.


10 Years Ago, I:
1. Was five years old.
2. Started elementary.
3. Had my first boyfriend.


5 Years Ago, I:
1. Was thirteen.
2. Had an eating disorder.
3. Had my heart broken for the first time.


3 Years Ago, I:
1. Was fifteen.
2. Got my first job at Hallmark.
3. Wrote my first group of short stories.


1 Year Ago, I:
1. Was seventeen.
2. Wanted to leave high school because of a boy..
3. Got super drunk for the first time.


This Year, I:
1. Am starting university.
2. Am moving out.
3. Am starting over and leaving the past behind.


Yesterday, I:
1. Went to the gym.
2. Slept in.
3. Started packing.


Today, I:
1. Just woke up.
2. Am going to the gym.
3. Am sorting through all my old clothes.


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 11, 2008)

I shortened it a bit, but here it is:



THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Nicole
2. Nikki
3. Nick

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. bounsinoffdawall
2. xrosario
3. andl0vesaidno

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. butt
2. breats
3. eyes

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. lips
2. arms
3. belly

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Puerto Rican
2. American
3. Native American

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. bugs
2. suffocating
3. being inside deep oceans or rivers

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Books
2. Prayer
3. chapstick

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. purple tee
2. jeans
3. headband

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Misty Edwards
2. Rob Dougan
3. Marc Anthony

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Hero-Imogen Heap
2. I'm not driving anymore-Rob Dougan
3. Garden-Misty Edwards

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. studying/going to class!
2. opening up
3. being braver

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. someone to take care of
2. genuineness
3. to be ourselves

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I can communicate through sign language
2. I can make balloon animals
3. I love to swim.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Chivalry
2. Dark hair
3. kindness

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. reading
2. watching movies
3. the outdoors

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. the uk
2. bermuda
3. alaska

THREE KID'S NAMES

Boy / Girl

1. Christian/Ella
2. Elijah/Charlotte
3. Aiden/Lily


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. face the things i'm afraid of
2. have a family
3. try

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love hair/makeup/clothes
2. I'm afraid of bugs
3. I love fairytales

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Johnny Depp
2. Jonathan Rhys Meyers
3. Ben Barnes

PART TWO!

5 Years Ago, I:
1. Was thirteen.
2. lost my virginity
3. rebelled


3 Years Ago, I:
1. Was fifteen.
2. found the boy I want to marry
3. dyed my hair blue.

1 Year Ago, I:
1. Was seventeen.
2. hated my dad
3. was getting ready for university


This Year, I:
1. will be braver
2. will try harder
3. will be kinder to myself


----------



## laperle (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, let me try this...


THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Mariana
2. Mari
3. Ani

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. La Perle
2. Azerty
3. AniS

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. smile
2. hands
3. waist

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. nose
2. voice
3. oily skin

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Spanish
2. Portuguese
3. Native Brazilian (but this is pure guessing, once this kind of register is messy in some parts of Brazil)

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Helplessness
2. Stagnancy
3. Death

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Laptop
2. Lip Balm
3. VISA

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Red Socks
2. Hair Clip
3. PJs

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Queen
2. AC/DC
3. David Bowie

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Show Must Go On - Queen
2. Back in Black - AC/DC
3. Changes - David Bowie

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Go back to running
2. Go back to driving
3. Make better decisions

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. Love
2. Trust
3. Fun

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I’ve bumped Jared Leto at the beach
2. I'm a gemini
3. I have over 100 pairs of shoes

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. tall men
2. blonde hair
3. deep, velvety voice


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. make up
2. jewelry making
3. reading

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. go to NY
2. go to bed and actually sleep
3. e-mail my ex

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Jewelry Designer
2. Cultural Producer
3. Make up Artist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. New York
2. Spain
3. Patagonia

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Silvia or Lucas
2. Ursula or Otto
3. Teresa or Joaquim


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Tell my grandkids stories about my life
2. Go to a nudism beach
3. Buy a boat

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love shopping
2. I HATE cockroaches ewwwwww
3. My PMS confuses all the men around me

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I sometimes give the wrong number and/or don't call the next day
2. I freak out when a guy tells me he loves me
3. I change the light bulbs and do most of the repairs at home

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Ed Westick
2. Ewan McGregor
3. Michael C. Hall

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in the middle of my parents divorce
2. moved town with my mom
3. felt sad and homesick


10 Years Ago, I:
1. had red hair
2. started university
3. met my BFF


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was heartbroken
2. was part of the nightlife and used to date a famous local DJ
3. had a job in an international film festival


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was in Paris
2. wanted to move to Germany to be with my bf, but we broke up again
3. met the most charming man I've ever seen in my life (a french actor)


1 Year Ago, I:
1. had a nose job
2. became Battlestar Galactica addicted
3. decided to finally leave my career in Cinema


This Year, I:
1. started studying Jewelry Design
2. made my first ring (and many other things!)
3. am supposed to go to Peru with my dad on vacations


Yesterday, I:
1. went to an acquaintance session with my new therapist
2. bought a cleanser to my brushes
3. was lazy and had McDonald's for dinner :/


Today, I:
1. Am at home, trying to relieve my insomnia here
2. Am almost convinced to spend US$110.00 on a Sisley product
3. Leave the third to God!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 12, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. heather
2. butters
3. my lats name.... which i will with hold.

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. mabelle
2. heather
3. thevillageidiot

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. freckles
3. legs

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. boobs
2. butt
3. my teeny pooch

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. German
2. Irish
3. Swiss

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. sharks
2. lmoney
3. loosing my teeth!

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. some form of makeup
2. music
3. reading trash mags

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. jeans
2. purple knit shirt
3. white tank

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS


1. Sam roberts
2. the beatles
3. The pogues

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. don't stop me now - queen
2. here comes the sun - the beatles
3. uprising down under - sam roberts

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. scenic painting
2. being blond
3. having a relaxing christmas.

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP


1. children ( i know i'm a head of the game, but it's the only thing my bf isnt sure about)
2. comfort
3. understanding

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. i have a bunch of metal in my face
2. i'm getting a tattoo removed
3. i could have been in the olympics

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. sparkley eyes
2. compasion for animals
3. a sharp sense of humor


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. readings
2. hanging out with my cat.... 
3. makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. swim
2. shop
3. walk on a cool fall afternoon ( i wish...)

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. costume designer 
2. props builder
3. ....

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. France/ Greece
2. Germany/Switzerland
3. Australia
back to irelannnnnnnnndddd

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Abigale, Connor 
2. Tabitha Seamus
3. ... i dont know im forgetting the ones i like right now

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. travel more
2. Get a beautiful home with PUPPIES AND KITTIES
3. be a mother

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. i love makeup/fashion
2. i like stupid gossip blogs
3. i'm already planning my wedding

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. i love carpentry
2. i'm a hockey fan
3. i have a really crude sense of humor 

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Ryan Gosling
2. Edward Norton
3. Christian Bale

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in grade school
2. loved barbies
3. was still blond

10 Years Ago, I:
1. was such a tomboy 
2. was obsessed with "the offspring"
3. was still blond


5 Years Ago, I:
1. graduated from high school
2. already had 3 tattoos
3. had my braces taken off


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was dating my current boyfriend
2. was in godspell
3. got my frst real job


1 Year Ago, I:
1. was in university
2. found out what i really wanted to do
3. dropped out of university


This Year, I:
1. in a program i love
2. am with a guy i love
3. cant wait for this year to be over


Yesterday, I:
1. worked.
2. worked.
3. was suprised when my boyfriend showed up out of the blue. 


Today, I:
1. worked
2. had horrible back pain
3. worked.


----------



## pratbc (Aug 13, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Patti
2. Patricia
3. Mommy

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. dissnchanted
2. pratbc
3. pratbc27

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Nose
2. Lips
3. Smile

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Post-Baby belly
2. Stretch Marks
3. Thighs

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Cuban
2. Cuban
3. um....Cuban (100%)

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Opening myself up to someone and being hurt.
2. Failure
3. Clowns

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. My big purse (full of random crap)
2. Diet Coke
3. Laptop

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Black wifebeater
2. Bright pink polish on my toes
3. Short denim skirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Madonna
2. Dave Mathews Band
3. Damian Marley

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS
really hard to pick just 3!!!
1. Someday You Will be Loved- Deathcab for Cutie
2. Close My Eyes- Matisyahu
3. Rapunzel- Dave Mathews Band

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Finding a teaching job
2. Skydiving
3. Bettering my relationship with my family

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. Trust
2. Respect
3. Friendship

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I don't like spicy food.
2. I am the oldest of 3 siblings.
3. I skipped Kindergarten.

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Intelligence
2. Sense of Humor
3. Loyalty


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Makeup
2. Watching reality tv (my guilty pleasure)
3. Reading

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Win the lottery.
2. Kiss and hug my son.
3. Relax.

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Teacher
2. Drug/Alcohol Counselor
3. Attorney

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Japan
2. Hawaii
3. Australia

THREE KID'S NAMES

Boy / Girl

1. Ricky/Lily (my son/niece)
2. Nick/Cristina (my bro/sis)
3. Alex/Jessica (my cousins)


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Make an impact.
2. Travel as much as possible.
3. Raise my son.

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I <3 makeup
2. I like to get dressed up
3. I love smelling nice

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I curse like a sailor.
2. I love watching football.
3. I skateboard.

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Jared Leto
2. John Krasinski
3. Benecio Del Toro

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:
1. Had just started the 9th grade.
2. Got drunk and smoked a cigarette for the first time.
3. Began to rebel.


10 Years Ago, I:
1. Was in college.
2. Had just moved back home to Florida after living in  Boston for a year.
3. Was in a horrible relationship.


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was employed as a social worker.
2. lived in a rough area of town.
3. went out every night.


3 Years Ago, I:
1. gave birth to my son.
2. was married.
3. worked from home so that I could care for my son.


1 Year Ago, I:
1. was in the middle of a nasty divorce.
2. was trying to get back into law school.
3. moved myself and my son back in with my parents.


This Year, I:
1. graduated law school.
2. took my son to Disneyworld for the first time.
3. am moving on.


Yesterday, I:
1. Bought my son's birthday presents.
2. Went to lunch with my mom.
3. Woke up at 5:30AM.


Today, I:
1. Just got home from spending the night at my boyfriend's.
2. Am leaving for Ft. Lauderdale for 3 days (only 45 min away, but its still away)
3. Am taking my son for his yearly checkup with the pediatrician.


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 13, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Shannon
2. Shenanigans
3. Shen

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. Shenanigans26
2. Shenanigans27
3. LadyAudiva

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Eyes
2. Boobs
3. Feet

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Stomach
2. Top of my arms
3. Fingernails

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Scottish
2. French Canadian
3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Love
2. Change
3. Heights

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Makeup
2. Music
3. Internet

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Black empire waisted dress shirt
2. Favourite dark dark dark wash super long jeans
3. Big black plastic polka dot earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Foo Fighters
2. The Trews
3. Chris Brown

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Everlong - Foo Fighters
2. Ahead By A Century - Tragically Hip
3. Everything - Lifehouse

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Being in love (working on it! he's fantastic)
2. Making it a full year in a job I love (doing it!!)
3. Being active

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I can eat a whole large pizza by myself
2. I won a Caribbean cruise
3. I play the piano

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1.  Tall - freakishly tall, since I'm 5'11" without shoes, lol
2.  Dark hair
3.  Handsome

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Makeup!
2. Dancing
3. Reading

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Go home from work
2. See the guy I'm dating  =)
3. Get a manicure

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Electrical design assistant (it's what I do, lol)
2. Rock star (in my dreams!)
3. Chocolate taste tester  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Greece
2. Italy
3. Japan

THREE KID'S NAMES

1. Benjamin August (my 8 year old son)
2. Lukas Eric
3. Madison or Magdalena (Maggie)

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I buy/wear a lot of makeup
2. I say "OMG"
3. I love purses and shoes

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I know how to fix a car
2. I am obsessed with hockey - GO CANUCKS!
3. I don't like talking about feelings

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Ryan Reynolds
2. Dave Grohl
3. Christian Bale - OMG, Batman! *dies*

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in high school
2. was kind of a loner
3. played piano (competitively, lol)

10 Years Ago, I:
1. met my ex-boyfriend/baby daddy
2. was dependent on others
3. discovered clubs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 Years Ago, I:
1. was still with my ex but knew the relationship was failing
2. was contemplating my future
3. had a 3 year old son  =)

3 Years Ago, I:
1. moved to a different city
2. changed careers
3. found my independence!

1 Year Ago, I:
1. felt like life was on hold
2. got a major raise
3. realized that being single for 3 years was no fun at all

This Year, I:
1. moved to ANOTHER city
2. found my dream job
3. met someone I'm crazy about!

Yesterday, I:
1. went to work and the day DRAGGED along
2. had breakfast for dinner
3. repaired the flat tire on my car

Today, I:
1. spent half of my work day on Specktra (most of the office is on vacation)
2. bought/sold makeup on LJ
3. going for a movie date *swoon*


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:
Julia
Jules

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

GucciPig
Slippy
Spaztyka

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

my brain
my eyebrows
my skin

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

stomach
my allergies
large feet

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

German
Swiss

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

drowning
huge ass cockroaches or spiders
losing loved ones in an accident

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

lipbalm
mp3 player
cigarettes

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

sweatpants
fleece slippers
earrings

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

Radiohead
Apparat
Burial


THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

Horseback riding
driving standard
change job

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

honesty
fun
good sex

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

good body
sense of humour
being "real"


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

makeup & youtube videos
reading
photography

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

finish my book
sleep
watch a movie

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

Indonesia
Italy! (going soon)
roadtrip through the USA "red states"


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

skydive
travel more
cant think of a 3rd right now

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

I love makeup
I have a tendency to nag
love being pampered

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

I'm pretty good at fixing computer problems or installing new hardware
I'm a bit of a music snob and never listen to the radio
I can rough it on trips if necessary


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 15, 2008)

I should be doing the dishes but that's not gonna happen.

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Allison
2. Ally
3. bibi

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. red_hott_vixen
2. OSilentlyScreamO
3. perfectdefect

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. nose
3. teeth

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. hips
2. skin
3. arms

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. english
2. Irish
3. Scottish

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. being alone
2. spiders
3. failure

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. perfume
2. cellphone
3. lipgloss

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. shorts
2. white shirt
3. roxy watch

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. OLP
2. Hedley
3. paramore

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. haipiness is not a fish that you can catch- olp
2. crush- paramore
3. 321- hedley 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. jewerly making
2. cake decorating
3. orgami

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. humor
2. commitment
3. love

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I'm allergic to dairy
2. I invented post its
3. I love makeup

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. a nice smile
2. a good sense of humor
3. someone you enjoys movies as much as me


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. baking
2. web designing
3. makeup 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. eat chocolate
2. buy this clock I want but it's so damn expensive
3. sleep

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. web designer
2. teaching dance
3. makeup artist

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. london
2. rome
3. Japan

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Pascal or n'a
2. n/a 
3. n/a


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. write a childrens book
2. fly in a sea king
3. be in a movie

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. love the color pink
2. love shopping
3. love getting all fancy to go out on the town

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I love video games
2. I love to sleep in
3. n/a

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. kiefer sutherland
2. jake gyllenhaal
3. Christian Bale

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in grade school
2. made snow forts
3. loved playing marbles


10 Years Ago, I:
1. started dressing nice
2. started dancing
3. started to like boys


5 Years Ago, I:
1. learned i was allergic to dairy
2. dated the worst person even
3. had to drop out of school for health reasons

3 Years Ago, I:
1. started dating pierre-luc
2. was web designing
3. learning about my ibs

1 Year Ago, I:
1. I moved
2. started to get horrible headaches
3. got a cat


This Year, I:
1. taking classes to be a makeup artist
2. more addicted to makeu then ever (now that I can afford it)
3. taking a nice trip


Yesterday, I:
1. went shopping 
2. ate fish
3. watched a movie


Today, I:
1. went shopping
2. ate dinner really late
3. had company over


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 20, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:
1. rita
2. paper
3. ri

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. stomach
2. hands
3. long hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF
1. feet
2. nose
3. knees

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU
1. being unemployed when I finish college
2. loosing my mother
3. loosing my dogs

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS
1. lipbalm
2. hand lotion
3. concealer

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW
1. h&m white shorts
2. miss sixty top
3. carolina herrera shoes

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS
1. jeff buckley 
2. sea wolf
3. coldplay

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS
1. jeff buckley - grace 
2. sea wolf - you're a wolf
3. america - ventura highway 

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS
1. go out at night without drinking
2. save more money
3. study hard at college

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP
1. lots of fun
2. commitment
3. dedication

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE
1. I faint when I'm in hospitals
2. I have a peace of charcoal from a pencil under my skin in my hand since I was 9, and it's very visible (and gross too)
3. I never cheated

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU
1. strong hands
2. large shoulders
3. casual style

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES
1. shopping
2. makeup
3. walk my dogs..

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW
1. eat chocolate
2. blow dry my hair
3. touch up my hair roots

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING
1. journalist (working in tv, maganizes, newspaper.. whatever)
2. 
3. 

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION
1. the UK
2. usa
3. brasil

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL
1. I like hello kitty
2. My bedroom walls are pink
3. I have about 319875 hair products in my bathroom

THREE CELEB CRUSHES
1. emile hirsch
2. leonardo dicaprio
3. adrian grenier

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:
1. pee'd the bed
2. had my hair like a boy (big trauma)
3. lived with my grandparents

5 Years Ago, I:
1. had my first boyfriend and lasted 2 years
2. started smoking (very funny.. and very stupid)
3. ate mcdonalds every week

3 Years Ago, I:
1. had a unbelievably HOT boyfriend
2. was cheated on (of course) with 2 of my best friends (yes, 2)
3. stopped eating at mcdonalds

1 Year Ago, I:
1. went to palma de maiorca
2. remodeled my house
3. quit smoking

This Year, I:
1. learned spanish
2. sprained my ankle and couldnt walk for a month
3. got my drivers license

Yesterday, I:
1. went shopping
2. bought a pepe jeans top
3. saw a celebrity

Today, I:
1. was very grumpy
2. woke up at 2 p.m
3. went to my neighbours house meet her new puppy


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 21, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Siobhan
2. Megs
3. Blondie (for when i have my not so bright moments)

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. Chic 2k6
2. XxSiobhanxX
3. Megs Sixx

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Eyes
2. Hair (the length)
3. Lips

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. Stomach
2. Hair (the frizzyness)
3. My Body

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. English
2. Irish
3. French

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Spiders
2. Rejection
3. Steep hills whilst in cars (i hate it)

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. iPod
2. Hearing Aids
3. My Bag

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Blue Vest
2. Black PJ Bottoms
3. Socks

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Guns N' Roses
2. Motley Crue
3. AC/DC

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Rodeo - Motley Crue
2. Don't Cry [original] - Guns N' Roses
3. Don't Turn A Blind Eye - Breathing Space

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Buy a new wardrobe 3 sizes smaller than I am now (already dropped 3 sizes)
2. See Motley Crue live
3. Actually work hard in college

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. Fun
2. Loyalty
3. Honesty

(My b/f is all three i listed and more, he rocks)

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I’ve met Velvet Revolver
2. My grandmother was Agatha Christie's Housekeeper
3. I despise vegetables

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. Deep brown eyes
2. Great sense of humour
3. Their characteristics (whether they're boring, fun, exciting, crazy etc..)


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Photography
2. Bowling
3. Shopping

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Sleep
2. See my b/f
3. Go out somewhere

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Crime Photographer 
2. Music Photographer
3. General Photographer

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. LA
2. Japan
3. Australia (been twice but i love it)

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Nikkala or Saul
2. Jolianne or Jakob
3. Roxanne or Vince



THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. See Motley Crue live and meet them
2. Reach all of my life goals
3. Have a family

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

(tough one since im not a girly girl)

1. I like pink
2. I like to change my hair styles a lot
3. I like to wear ballet flats

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I love being in the mosh pit and get sweaty rocking out to bands.
2. I love to drive pretty fast and would deffo consider rally racing if i could
3. I like car programmes such as Top Gear and Clarkson's Car Showdowns etc...

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Nikki Sixx
2. Tommy Lee
3. Axl Rose (in his young days)

PART TWO!

15 Years Ago, I:

1. Was a 3 year old
2. Still didnt know to to speak
3. Was still learning how to hear (was diagnosed as deaf when i was 2.)


10 Years Ago, I:

1. Loved Spice Girls
2. Was horse mad
3. Was in private school


5 Years Ago, I:

1. was a teenybopper
2. Had a horse accident. got thrown off in the main road
3. Was being outcasted by my friends


3 Years Ago, I:

1. was in year 10 at school and started preparing for GCSEs
2. went to NYC for christmas
3. Had no idea of my future


1 Year Ago, I:
1. Finished first year A Levels and didn't do as well as I'd liked
2. Started my diet to change my life for the better
3. Started college doing Photography which i love


This Year, I:
1. Met my wonderful b/f, he makes me so happy and looks after me well
2. Am still dieting (lost about 49lbs so far)
3. Am still continuing into my 2nd year of college


Yesterday, I:
1. worked in the morning at my new job
2. ran job errands for my mom
3. went out for a meal with my dad


Today, I:

1. woke up
2. been on the computer
3. am going out with my friend laters


----------



## concertina (Aug 21, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Misti
2. Princess Misti Sweetpea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Misti K

THREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. concertina
2. miryarayn
3. Mirya12297

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. nails
3. lips

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. stomach
2. thighs
3. foot size!

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Scottish
2. German
3. Dutch

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. Death
2. Death of a loved one
3. Being overweight forever

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. Cellphone!
2. lipstick
3. PDA

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. Tiffany bracelet
2. Red Glasses
3. Turquoise shirt

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Nine Inch Nails
2. Ani Difranco
3. Santogold

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Sunspots - NIN
2. Pretty Good Year - Tori Amos
3. A&E - Goldfrapp

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. Starting a new life, sans military, with my husband
2. Buying (and fitting )a size 12 pair of jeans for the first time in my adult life
3. Taking classes to become a good/better cook. 

THREE THINGS YOU WANT IN A RELATIONSHIP

1. love
2. honesty
3. adventure

TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I don't like coffee
2. I've met Elijah Wood
3. I've been with my husband for 10+ years. 

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. beautiful eyes
2. intellegence
3. a good sense of humor

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. Photography
2. Writing
3. Scrapbooking

THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. Kiss my husband
2. Be at the beach
3. Drive to Cleveland





THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Event Planner
2. PR Consultant
3. Small Business Owner

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Can I say 'Europe' and it only count as one place? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. NYC
3. New Zealand

THREE DOG'S NAMES 

1. Belinda
2. Beauregard
3. Pele

THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Travel extensively
2. Write a book
3. Be at peace with myself

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love the color pink
2. I enjoy wearing jewelry
3. I don't like spiders much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I can do shots with the best of them!
2. I'm more comfortable in jeans than skirts
3. I'm pretty big on cursing

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Trent Reznor
2. Elijah Wood
3. Ewan McGregor or James McAvoy (couldn't choose!)

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. Had just moved to Kansas
2. Was scared about starting over, yet again
3. Was completely obsessed with NKOTB


10 Years Ago, I:
1. Was about to start my senior year of HS
2. Was desperately missing my boyfriend who had just moved to Hawaii (we're married now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3. Was sweating my ass off at band camp everyday


5 Years Ago, I:
1. was newly married
2. was working at a small local bank I *hated*
3. had just graduated from college


3 Years Ago, I:
1. was getting ready to send my husband to war
2. was working at a state-wide bank that I hated
3. was the proud mommy to an 8 month old Italian Greyhound


1 Year Ago, I:
1. was a new Austin resident
2. was horrible depressed
3. was not sure of my future in the slighest


This Year, I:
1. am getting my life on track
2. am stronger in my marriage than ever
3. am making new friends in my favorite city


Yesterday, I:
1. went to work at a job I love
2. played with my Cult of Cherry haul
3. did the budget for when my husband gets out of the Army and realized we can make it!


Today, I:
1. Am excited about getting my husband's R&R dates!
2. Am going to tackle the dishes and laundry piling up after work
3. Am going to apply the monogram wall decal I got for over our bed.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

THREE NAMES YOU GO BY:

1. Mel
2. Melissa
3. Mellie

HREE SCREEN NAMES YOU'VE HAD

1. melliquor
2. ohhbutterfly
3. ukgoddess28


THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. eyes
2. nose
3. hair

THREE PHYSICAL THINGS YOU DON'T LIKE ABOUT YOURSELF

1. breasts
2. legs
3. stomach

THREE PARTS OF YOUR HERITAGE

1. Puerto Rican
2. German
3. English

THREE THINGS THAT SCARE YOU

1. being buried alive
2. heights
3. my daughter dying

THREE OF YOUR EVERYDAY ESSENTIALS

1. phone 
2. music
3. graphic novel

THREE THINGS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW

1. pink & grey converse
2. jeans
3. long grey dress

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE BANDS/MUSICAL ARTISTS

1. Metallica
2. Godsmack
3. Rob Zombie

THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE SONGS

1. Pussy Liquor - Rob Zombie
2. Man in a Box - Alice in Chains
3. Unforgiven - Metallica

THREE NEW THINGS YOU WANT TO TRY IN THE NEXT 12 MONTHS

1. knitting
2. learning to draw
3. going to Europe


TWO TRUTHS AND A LIE

1. I love Mexican
2. I have killed somebody before. 
3. I am related to Winston Churchill

THREE THINGS ABOUT THE OPPOSITE SEX THAT APPEAL TO YOU

1. very tall
2. beautiful eyes
3. sens of humour is very important


THREE OF YOUR FAVOURITE HOBBIES

1. writing
2. reading
3. makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THREE THINGS YOU WANT TO DO REALLY BADLY RIGHT NOW

1. go shopping
2. have a nice mexican dinner
3. work on my graphic novel

THREE CAREERS YOU'RE CONSIDERING

1. Project Development
2. Graphic Novel Writer
3. Public Relations

THREE PLACES YOU WANT TO GO ON VACATION

1. Egypt
2. Italy
3. Spain

THREE KID'S NAMES

Girls then Boys...
1. Katherine or Sebastian
2. Elizabeth or Calem
3. Arianna or Cassidy


THREE THINGS TO DO BEFORE I DIE

1. Travel around the world
2. Finish my graphic novel
3. have my gn made into a movie

THREE WAYS I'M A STEREOTYPICAL GIRL

1. I love makeup
2. I like pink gloss and lippies
3. I love bags

THREE WAYS I'M STEREOTYPICALLY A BOY

1. I love jeans and trainers
2. I like gadgets
3. I am obsessed with graphic novels and comics

THREE CELEB CRUSHES

1. Heath Ledger
2. Nicholas Cage
3. Edward Norton

*PART TWO!*

15 Years Ago, I:
1. was in highschool
2. had my first boyfriend
3. lost my virginity


10 Years Ago, I:
1. my daughter was 2
2. was unhappy with my life
3. don't remember much


5 Years Ago, I:
1. move to the UK
2. started to be happy with my life
3. started my current job 


3 Years Ago, I:
1. went to Cornwall
2. got sick for about 6 mos
3. started thinking about my idea of a novel


1 Year Ago, I:
1. my daughter went to secondary school
2. started to learn to cook
3. found out i probably won't be able to have anymore children


This Year, I:
1. have discovered my love for graphic novels
2. finally started writing my novel
3. being open to much more new experiences


Yesterday, I:
1. went to work
2. bought a Vogue magazine
3. cooked scrambled eggs & bacon


Today, I:
1. went shopping with my daughter for her school uniform
2. had popcorn chicken
3. tried Royal Flush pigment and love it.


----------

